# Need Your Collective Brain Power



## Millwright (Aug 2, 2009)

:wallbash:My wife wants a hanging corner curio cabinet built. That's not the problem. My problem is cutting biscuit slots with a biscuit cutting bit on my router table at 22 1/2 degrees.

Has anybody seen or fabricated an adjustable degree jig to clamp a piece of wood which would hold the wood parallel to the routing fence to cut this biscuit?

At first I thought of using a 22 1/2 degree locking miter router bit, but this project has addition angles in it and it would be better to have one adjustable jig vs numerous locking miter router bits.


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 29, 2008)

Sorry, lack of brainpower here. There should be a booklet with your biscuit cutter that may demonstrate that. I have never really tried it.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

If biscuit slots is what you have to do, making a tilting fence like on a jointer would be very easy.


----------



## Walnut-nut (Mar 15, 2010)

*right tool*

If I understand your dilemma, the right tool will make a big dif. My little biscuit cutter "plate jointer" I bought at a chain that starts with an L, for about 150.00 is what is required. It has an adjustable fence on it for just such occasions. Besides, I make it a point on any "wife" project that a new tools is required for "proper" manufacture of said "wife" project. Keeps us both happy.:yes:
just my 2 cents
Casey


----------



## Ghidrah (Mar 2, 2010)

If you have a TS rip a strip about 20" long at 22 degrees. Nail or screw a backer on it to support your stock. Adjust your bit hgt for optimum slot, mark your stock for some #0 or #10 slots and gently but firmly push into the stock.

Ensure a secure clean and safe grip on either end of the of guide.


----------

